# Thorichthys Ellioti questions from a newbie!



## anders_t_j (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi Everyone!

I just bougt 8 young Ellioti ! In this connection I have some questions that I hope you will answer 

1 , I have currently 3: 5 band barber (Barbus pentazona), RCS (shrimps) and 2 : adults and 2 young ansistrus SP catfish will it be abel to stay the aquarium ?

2 As one of my light tubes are not working i need to buy some new ones, which are best for Ellioti ( color , etc.) ?

3 , When I have formed a pair out of the pack , I will get rid of the remaining, when are they "big" enough to see if they are a match (size / age ? ) and is there any doubt if they form a pair ?

4 What food should I purchase? ( think it's confusing , granules, sticks , flake ? )

5 I have considered buying a feeder ( Eheim 3581 , does it work ? other alternative feeders? I have full coverage amaratur then I have to cut it, for it to be there ? ) ?

6 I want my pair to breed, any info about it? Conditions ? Do's and dont 's?

7 A little off Ellioti topic , but I have a lot of floating plants and 3 plastic plants , it is a little black algae on the plastic plants and my pump , what caused it and how do I get rid of it ?

8. One of the elliottis are hiding in the corner of the tank and it a little "thick" and are having a hard time catching its breath is it because of the moving from the dealer or is it sick?

I hope you can help me! If you have anything general I need to know, please fire away!

Greetings from Denmark!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

1) those barbs should be ok and will act as your dither fish. My concern would be that they are from waters with a very low pH. What is your pH, gH and kH? Thorichthys are from Central America and hard water. I would imagine the shrimp will eventually be on the menu... The plecos are safe. Everything will boil down to your tank size though. What are your dimensions?

2) all in the eye of the beholder. Some people love LEDs. Certainly worth checking out.

3) depending on your tank size, you may be able to keep them in a group. You have a very good shot at obtaining a pair with 8 fish.

4) a high quality food with ingredients like 'whole krill' and not 'krill meal' is the way to go. I like Omega One and New Life Spectrum foods. Thorichthys will also benefit from live/frozen foods.

5) no experience with feeders.

6) here's a great resource for Centrals. Issue 5 has a nice article on thorichthys - http://centralscenemagazine.blogspot.com

7) not sure. Maybe post a pic in the section of the forum called Aquarium Decoration

8- not sure. Is the fish feeding? How long have the fish been in your tank? What is your ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? Is he being harassed by tankmates?

Here's a nice article on thorichthys Maculipinnis aka Ellioti. http://centralscenemagazine.blogspot.com


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

about #5
Only buy one to use while on vacation or something. feeding your fish will get them used to you, and somewhat used to people in front of the tank. I think automating your tank duties takes the hobby out of it.
1. should be ok except the shrimp, how big are they?
2. I use power glo tubes they are in my ellioti tank because I have live plants in it as well
3. My pair, male 4.5" or so and female 3.5" or so when they first spawned, it was fairly easy to tell the male female apart. My male did get aggressive after the eggs were laid and I had to remove the female. If your tank is big enough maybe try keeping more than just a pair. Perhaps a small harem might spare your females some abuse. My female was easily identified by a blue/black spot on her dorsal fin, but that may not be a guarantee.
4. I feed a variety of pellets, flakes, and rarely frozen or live. primarily omega one and nls pellets
5. see above
6. about the only advice I could give is that mine spawned at around 77degrees and they liked regular good sized water changes. They didn't breed until I had a python in the house and was maintaining a weekly 50% water change schedule (may have been a coincidence as I had only had the fish about 2-3 months by this time)
7. can't help
8. could be stress..


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

This is their home, a 46g (UK gallon) corner tank. The footprint isn't ideal and limits the room for a fish being chased to escape.


----------

